

Using AngularJS/BackboneJS in Windows 8 JavaScript app - jchannon
http://blog.jonathanchannon.com/2013/01/24/using-angularjsbackbonejs-in-windows-8-javascript-app/

======
bdfh42
I dont get this. Microsoft encourage developers to write what they call
Windows 8 JavaScript apps but then treats normal JavaScript actions (like
creating or manipulating HTML5 elements) as toxic.

I suppose this is again part of the legacy of that dreadful decision back in
the 90's to embed the MS web browser into the operating system. They cant just
"sand-box" the execution like any other app.

I suspect I will avoid this even if tempted into any other sort of W8
development.

~~~
kadjar
That's a misunderstanding of what's going on here. It's quite easy to create
or manipulate HTML5 elements in Win8 - it's merely that some of the methods
used by Angular and Backbone don't play nice with WinJS unless you tell them
to.

